# Aluminum tube or pipe



## FredM (Jul 27, 2007)

Anyone here have a good online source for some Al pipe? 

Needs to be 1" or 1.5" ID but I only need a few feet. Most local places only want to sell me 20 ft length.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jul 27, 2007)

Yes...the place you need is McMasters Carr. Put *Aluminum Tubing* in search box on left, and it has one of the best systems for "drilling" down to the sizes and details you need. Pick your ID/OD in drop down boxes.


----------



## OddOne (Jul 27, 2007)

OnlineMetals.com also sells Al tubing in various sizes and you can buy one inch if you're so inclined. I find them to be among the least expensive as far as small-qty. metals are concerned.

oO


----------



## TranquillityBase (Jul 27, 2007)

FredM said:


> Anyone here have a good online source for some Al pipe?
> 
> Needs to be 1" or 1.5" ID but I only need a few feet. Most local places only want to sell me 20 ft length.


Wicksaircraft.com, out of Illinois...Great customer service, and fast shipping.


----------



## scott.cr (Jul 27, 2007)

Aircraftspruce.com has some interesting metals too, but higher priced than onlinemetals.com and maybe even mcmaster.com. I really like McMaster for their fast service and fast, cheap shipping. I place my orders with the Santa Fe Springs store and get my stuff early the next morning (they don't use UPS or USPS, etc. They have a delivery driver.)


----------



## sortafast (Jul 29, 2007)

onlinemetals.com

Been there done that, maybe a little pricey, but they have a good selection.


----------



## LukeA (Jul 29, 2007)

I second McMaster-Carr, however I must confess I've never dealt with any of the other stores mentioned.


----------



## FredM (Aug 2, 2007)

OddOne said:


> OnlineMetals.com also sells Al tubing in various sizes and you can buy one inch if you're so inclined. I find them to be among the least expensive as far as small-qty. metals are concerned.
> 
> oO



Dude you could have sent me the 5% discount!!

For anyone else who needs some IM me and I can send you a 5% discount I got from ordering.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Aug 3, 2007)

FredM said:


> Dude you could have sent me the 5% discount!!



Now there's gratitude for ya.  

Maybe he forgot, or uses it for someone he knows? :kiss:


----------



## FredM (Aug 3, 2007)

LuxLuthor said:


> Now there's gratitude for ya.
> 
> Maybe he forgot, or uses it for someone he knows? :kiss:



Yeah I was joking ofcourse. I just not a very good smiley user like you guys.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Aug 3, 2007)

Yeah, I have learned the need for smileys here--the hard way. :duh2:


----------



## loneranger (Aug 23, 2007)

Ask your local sources if they have scrap that you can buy. Sometimes, they'll custom cut orders and leave the leftovers for sale. Where are you located?


----------

